# 9.8 Merc specs 2 stroke ...



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok getting ready for some testing next Week 

If any one has specs ...please advise if different ...

Early Merc Model 110 9.8 Hp 10.9 Ci 2 x 1.75

Later Merc 8 & 9.9 12.8 Ci 2.125 x 1.82

What are the specs of the 2005 9.9 and 15 2 strokes ? 


From what I see the Later motors should eat the early one for lunch ....

Thanks ! Dave


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

How's this?
-->
Mercury Fishing 15 hp
Year: 2000 
Horse Power: 15 
Displacement: 16 cu. in.
Bore/Stroke: 2.38" x 1.80" 
Cylinders: 2 
Fuel Induction: Cross-flow 
RPM: 5000-6000 
Weight: 73.8 lbs.


----------



## Jacbo (Jun 23, 2007)

for the '86 on motors: 

6/8 hp share a displacement of 210cc
9.9/15 share a displacement of 262cc 

The old 110s are supposed to only weigh like 66lbs which is a plus.


----------

